

Yosemite's Visual Design - grenzreiter
http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2014/10/25/yosemites_visual_design/

======
coldtea
> _Yosemite’s Finder is still the same basic Finder Apple shipped in the first
> Mac. The world has changed around the Mac, but the Mac has remained the
> same._

Well, it now also has tags, tabs, 2 new view modes and new sorting options,
thumbnail sizing, Airdrop, Quicklook, and several other options besides.

If it's "stationary", that's compared to what? Windows Explorer? Nautilus?
Where are those mythical updated and modern file managers that leave the
Finder in the dust? Except if you mean just accretion of stuff and features,
like the everything-and-the-kitchen-sink ware such as PathFinder...

And what exactly has 'changed' in the world of file management? The Cloud?
Well, Apple has added that too, in the file open/save dialogs, and now with
the cloud drive.

~~~
LukasMathis
Yes, you're right, Apple has added more stuff to the Finder, but as you imply
when you mention Path Finder, accretion of stuff isn't really progress.

Here are some specific things that I'm thinking about when I say that "the
world has changed":

When the Mac came out, the idea was that you'd have a small number of locally
stored files from a small number of applications. You'd have some text files
you created in your text editor, some image files you created in your image
editor, and so on.

Today, though, neither the "few files" assumption, nor the "locally stored"
assumption, nor even the "files" assumption holds true.

"Few files": people have a lot of files. They have thousands of images,
downloaded mp3s, a decade of documents and letters, possibly hundreds of
thousands of emails, electronic bills, applications, and so on.

"Locally stored": files aren't just local anymore. People may have images on
Flickr, spreadsheet documents on Google, letters on their Office account, and
so on. And files should be accessible from their phones, their tablets, their
computers, the web...

"Files": These things aren't even necessarily files. From the user's point of
view, is an mp3 a file? Should it be shown in file system? How should
something like a piece of music exist in something like the Finder? What about
a friend on Facebook, or somebody from your email client's address book, would
it make sense to show something like that inside the application that appears
when you start your computer? If somebody sends you a file via email, would it
make sense for your file browser to understand that relationship, and allow
you to, say, browse files based on people?

I think all of these changes in how we use computers warrant a rethinking of
how we should interact with our data.

